# mug bleeding



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

how can i prevent mug bleeding (?) after taking out the paper from the hot mug? do i have to wait to cool it down before taking out the paper?
thanks guys!!!


----------



## aspenlht (Jan 15, 2007)

I use wraps with spring clamps, mugs are taken out of electric oven wearing welders gloves. un-clamped directly into a tub of warm water. Only problem I have ever had is an occasional mug breaking, usually handle if water was to cold. Never have seen any bleeding problem.
Take Care Bill


----------



## harley53 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Thrivers,

After you take the paper off, when hot drop mug in room temperature water, it will stop the bleeding. Small bowl of course, just enough water to cover mug.

Greg


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks ! but i want to know if you peel the paper right from the mug press or cool it down first?
i don't use clamp or mug wrap.
thanks greg


----------



## harley53 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thrivers,

Peel as soon as you take the mug out of the press.

Greg


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks boss!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

mug cracking is a problem for us from time to time. it seems to run in streaks. we can do 100 mugs without problems and then the next 5 will crack and then nothing for the next 100. 
i have been told if the mug has air bubbles in the ceramic it will crack. we just call our supplier and let them know how many cracked and they give us a credit on our next order.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

You can also acheive the same thing by filling the mug with water rather than dunking it after you remove it from the mug press. As for when to remove the paper, I've removed it both hot and cold and it doesn't seem to make any difference at all.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

ahh yes, filling with water, I forgot that one. You would definitely do that with dye-sub glassware.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Good idea, fill w/water !. I could pull mugs out of oven and fill w/luke warm water on the work table and then remove wraps and paper. I think I will try to see the results thanks for the idea. ..... JB


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Good idea, fill w/water !. I could pull mugs out of oven and fill w/luke warm water on the work table and then remove wraps and paper. I think I will try to see the results thanks for the idea. ..... JB


 
Hey JB...how did it work out by filling the mug with water before removing the paper?

I've been letting them sit and cool before taking the paper off the mugs. I am using a mug press and seem to struggle with the bleeding / hazing issue. I've tried removing the paper right out of the press but it doesn't seem to look much different??


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Try filling it with water right away.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

binki said:


> Try filling it with water right away.


Hey Fred...

Are you filling the mug with water....then pulling the transfer off...or are you pulling the transfer off and then filling with water?

John


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

treadhead said:


> Hey Fred...
> 
> Are you filling the mug with water....then pulling the transfer off...or are you pulling the transfer off and then filling with water?
> 
> John


I pull the paper and dunk. If I can't get the paper off right away then I just dunk with the paper on it. 

If I were filling, I would pull the paper and fill.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

binki said:


> I pull the paper and dunk. If I can't get the paper off right away then I just dunk with the paper on it.
> 
> If I were filling, I would pull the paper and fill.


Thanks Fred....I appreciate your help!

John


----------

